# A papà



## Dulcinea

Secondo voi l'espressione "a papà"
tipo "vieni qui, a papà"
suona romano o comunque meridionale?


----------



## Saoul

Secondo me, sì. A Milano, quanto meno, non si usa. 

L'esempio con "Vieni qui" mi sembra in questo caso leggermente fuorviante, perchè il fatto che a Milano, per esempio, si dica "Vieni qui, da papà!" risolve la questione poco o niente.

Forse l'uso che di "a papà" si fa nel Sud, e che è certamente molto diverso da quanto si sia soliti dire al Nord, è con gli inviti come:

Mangia, a papà.
Racconta, a mamma.

O come ho sentito di recente da un'amica pugliese:

"Amore fai la tosse, a zia!"

Nessuno di questi usi è frequente quanto meno a Milano, ma penso di poter dire con tranquillità, in tutto il Nord.

Saoul


----------



## gabrigabri

Saoul said:


> Secondo me, sì. A Milano, quanto meno, non si usa.
> 
> L'esempio con "Vieni qui" mi sembra in questo caso leggermente fuorviante, perchè il fatto che a Milano, per esempio, si dica "Vieni qui, da papà!" risolve la questione poco o niente.
> 
> Forse l'uso che di "a papà" si fa nel Sud, e che è certamente molto diverso da quanto si sia soliti dire al Nord, è con gli inviti come:
> 
> Mangia, a papà.
> Racconta, a mamma.
> 
> O come ho sentito di recente da un'amica pugliese:
> 
> "Amore fai la tosse, a zia!"
> 
> Nessuno di questi usi è frequente quanto meno a Milano, ma penso di poter dire con tranquillità, in tutto il Nord.
> 
> Saoul



Sì, hai ragione!!

È usato al centro-sud, non al nord. 

A mamma
A papà 
A zia
A nonna

Me li sento dire sempre!! E mi chiedo sempre che senso abbiano!!


----------



## SunDraw

Confermerei assolutamente NON in uso al nord.

Nel sentirlo ho sempre pensato non fosse altro che con sottinteso "fai questo (per piacere)", con un'eliminazione infantile dell'articolo.

Quindi da
"Fa' un sorriso a(lla) mamma"
a
"Fa' la certa cosa, (per dare un piacere) a(lla) mamma".

Ma penso si sia incrociato anche con l'*a* di moto *a* luogo.
(Lo strano piuttosto essendo il *da* di moto *a* luogo !)


----------



## irene.acler

Confermo anch'io il NON uso in Trentino.


----------



## BolleBlu

Ciao a tutti,
confermo anch'io, nemmeno in Liguria si usa dire "a mamma", "a papà" ecc.


----------



## Broca's Area

È il fenomeno noto ai linguisti come _allocuzione inversa_: un tratto caratteristico, nell'italiano regionale meridionale, delle situazioni in cui i parlanti adulti si rivolgono ai bambini


----------



## valy822

Confermo invece l'uso al sud...qui è molto comune devo dire quando si parla ai più piccini;quando si parla invece ai più grandi la si sente ma forse è più rara...non so, personalmente la sento come qualcosa di molto dolce.


----------



## Sicanius

In Sicilia c'è un uso simile, ma non identico:
- mangia, la mamma
in pratica si usa l'articolo e non la preposizione "a" (però con "il papà" non funziona...)
Confermo che si tratta di una sorta di "baby talk"!


----------



## bubu7

Broca's Area said:


> È il fenomeno noto ai linguisti come _allocuzione inversa_: un tratto caratteristico, nell'italiano regionale meridionale, delle situazioni in cui i parlanti adulti si rivolgono ai bambini (_baby talk_).


Ciao, AdB, ben ri[?]trovato! 

Il fenomeno è proprio quello da te indicato e merita un approfondimento sulla scorta di quanto riportato dalla _Grande grammatica italiana di consultazione_ (GGIC), vol. III, parte III - _La deissi_, cap. VII - _Il vocativo_, par. 1.3 - _'Mittenti' e 'destinatari'_.

"Nell'italiano centro-meridionale (compresa Roma), la stessa struttura enunciativa delle lettere [cioè una struttura in cui il mittente esplicita verbalmente la sua identità] si ritrova nel discorso familiare rivolto ai bambini, nel fenomeno del _vocativo inverso_, che deriva dai dialetti sottostanti. Alla fine dell'enunciato, dopo una pausa, si trova un elemento nominale libero, che rimanda al parlante e lo identifica tramite il rapporto di parentela che ha nei confronti del piccolo interlocutore.

_[La madre al figlio:] Bevi il latte, mammina._

L'esempio può essere così parafrasato: «Ti dico di bere il latte, (e te lo dico) perché sono la tua mamma».

Il vocativo inverso può accompagnare un vocativo normale, ed in questo caso la forma che rinvia all'interlocutore precede la frase, mentre il rimando al parlante compare, come sempre, alla fine:

_[La zia al nipote Giorgio:] Giorgio, vieni qua, zia_.


Talvolta il vocativo inverso può essere accompagnato dalla preposizione _a_:

_Smetti, a papà_".


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Collegamento a discussione odierna (riguardo al medesimo argomento del _vocativo inverso_): http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2583161&p=13024406#post13024406


----------



## longplay

Ho l' impressione che "il vocativo inverso" faccia parte di una tassonomia grammaticale che, tuttavia, non spiega il "perché" e l'origine dell'espressione. Ma
forse non si sanno (?).


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Vedere uno studio qui (da pag. 145).


----------



## longplay

Mbèh, è molto meglio che sapere solo che è un "vocativo inverso": le motivazioni psico-affettive mi intrigavano molto, perché, da bambino, le locuzioni
"a mamma", "a zia" ecc. le percepivo come "ricattatorie" e solo poche volte come "rassicurazione affettiva". Poi, come sospettavo, questo vocativo lo
abbiamo in comune, come minimo, con altre lingue del Mediterraneo (arabo e turco).
Ci sarebbero molte altre considerazioni da fare, poiché questo vocativo è usata quasi solo dalle donne, ma scivoleremmo verso analisi antropologiche
e la psicologia analitica... . Mi fermo... e grazie per il link!


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Beh, poiché questa forma viene utilizzata soprattutto rivolgendosi ai bambini, tradizionalmente accuditi dalle donne, non stupisce che siano principalmente queste ultime ad utilizzarla, anche se pure "a papà" è piuttosto diffuso, come da titolo di questo thread.

Mi ha fatto sorridere il tuo accenno al ricatto, perché a volte anch'io ho percepito una connotazione di malcelato ricatto affettivo, come se le due magiche paroline "_a mamma_" contenessero il concetto "_fallo per fare un piacere alla tua cara mammina, che ti vuole tanto bene e si aspetta __in cambio __che tu le obbedisca_ _senza discutere_"! 
In questo caso, direi che la valenza dell'espressione è _persuasiva_ rispetto al verbo contenuto nell'enunciato (tipicamente all'imperativo). 

Altrettanto spesso, però, l'ho sentita utilizzare con l'intento di rimarcare il legame parentale e affettivo tra l'enunciatore e il piccolo destinatario, quindi con la positiva funzione, ben spiegata nella ricerca che ho linkato, di attuare una sorta di fusione di identità fra gli interagenti, grazie alla quale  gli stessi, in simbiosi affettiva, partecipano simultaneamente alla  stessa azione.
Infatti quando la raccomandazione non dovesse venire seguita dal bambino, l'adulto passa talvolta ad utilizzare addirittura il verbo al plurale. Ad esempio la madre dice: "_Giuseppe, mangia, a mamma_!", ma se il bambino si rifiuta di mangiare, la frase della mamma può diventare: "_Giuseppe, a mamma, mangiamo_!".

Una particolarità interessante è che in alcune parlate la "a" che precede il singenionimo è una preposizione semplice (e quindi l'allocuzione inversa ha forma "dativale"), mentre in altre la "a" è considerata la versione dialettale dell'articolo femminile "la" e quindi l'allocuzione inversa ha forma "nominativale". 
Nel primo caso, si userà "a" anche davanti ai singenionimi maschili (= "_a papà"_, che diventa "_o papà"_ in alcuni dialetti siciliani), mentre nel secondo caso si userà l'articolo dialettale maschile (= _lu/u papà_ in siciliano) oppure nessun lemma tra la virgola (pausa nel parlato) e il singenionimo, sia esso maschile o femminile (Es. _Mangia la pappa, mammina_. / _Sta attento, papà_!).  
La forma nominativale è la più diffusa in Sicilia, mentre quella dativale prevale nelle regioni peninsulari.

Riguardo all'origine dell'espressione:
_Il costrutto trova riscontro in un‘usanza tipica delle comunità musulmane, secondo la quale «la generazione più vecchia si rivolge affettuosamente a quella più giovane usando il termine che le viene adeguatamente ricambiato dai più giovani», (...) quasi a rendere «paritario il rapporto attraverso la promozione onorifica di chi è gerarchicamente inferiore».__(...) Per quanto riguarda l‘origine del fenomeno, nel siciliano è probabile l‘interferenza, a livello d‘appui, dell‘arabo (si tratterebbe cioè solo di un sostegno da parte dell‘arabo a un uso già vitale in Sicilia). Non è da escludere che il fenomeno sia anteriore alla presenza dei musulmani in Sicilia. L‘allocuzione inversa, ad esempio, potrebbe essersi formata sul modello dei patronimici e matronimici greci con articolo determinativo. È possibile comunque che il fenomeno costituisca un "universale linguistico-comunicativo", essendo diffuso, oltre che nel Centro-Sud italiano, in varie altre lingue anche non indoeuropee._

Per riferimenti e approfondimenti in merito a quanto qui riportato, vedi le pagg. 157, 149, 150 e 158 del documento linkato nel post #13.


----------



## Cablosone

Questo costrutto in Toscana non è usato e risulta incomprensibile. Chi lo usa qui viene "etichettato" come meridionale.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Cablosone said:


> Questo costrutto in Toscana non è usato e risulta incomprensibile. Chi lo usa qui viene "etichettato" come meridionale.



Come per altro già sottolineato



Broca's Area said:


> È il fenomeno noto ai linguisti come _allocuzione inversa_:* un tratto caratteristico, nell'italiano regionale meridionale*, delle situazioni in cui i parlanti adulti si rivolgono ai bambini


----------

